# Passports



## Doobie_D (Mar 30, 2007)

Sooo im on the beast coast right now and im thinking about taking Canada's lovely rail system back west. Ive heard that recently you need a passport to get back from Canada and Mexico as of September 06. Does anyone know if thats true or what? Also if it is needed does anyone know what hoops i'll have to jump thru to get one?


----------



## Bendixontherails (Mar 30, 2007)

it's not that hard to get one, but it takes a while. you have to have a bunch of info, like a real birth certificate (nocopies), Soc. sec card, current photoon the right size (get at walgreens or AAA office). the forms and shit are at the post office. takes several weeks to get it back. 
not sure what current regs are for us/can. border. I carry my passport, just cause I never know where I might go...


----------



## Squeaky Clean (Mar 30, 2007)

Until the end of the year, you can still cross land or sea ports of entry without a passport. To fly you do need one and by '08 you'll always need one.


----------



## Doobie_D (Mar 30, 2007)

Awesome! thats just what i needed to know. Altho i may get a passport in the near future anyways. how much does it generally cost? Ive heard ridiculous prices like $200 and the like


----------

